# English Pubs



## lrees4

I am interested in knowing about the best/most authentic English pubs in Germany. Any recommendations would be much appreciated!


----------



## thegypsyinme

Why on earth would anyone want an English pub in Germany, they will be overpriced and very plastic? Germany has some of the best and purest beers in the world - just find the best German kneipe such Wilhelm Hoek in Berlin, it's in a time warp and real beer lovers will love it. :eyebrows:


----------

